# γενόσημο φάρμακο, γενόσημο φαρμακευτικό προϊόν = generic drug, generic medicinal product



## nickel (Jul 3, 2010)

Να προστεθεί στους νεολογισμούς, εκείνους που είναι καλό να προσθέσουν τα γενικά λεξικά στο λημματολόγιό τους. Σύμφωνα με την Οδηγία 2001/83/EC, ως *γενόσημο φάρμακο* ορίζεται «ένα φάρμακο με την ίδια ποιοτική και ποσοτική σύνθεση σε δραστικές ουσίες και την ίδια φαρμακευτική μορφή με το φάρμακο αναφοράς (και του οποίου η βιοϊσοδυναμία με το φάρμακο αναφοράς έχει αποδειχθεί βάσει των καταλλήλων μελετών βιοδιαθεσιμότητας)».

“Generic medicinal product” shall mean a medicinal product which has the same qualitative and quantitative composition in active substances and the same pharmaceutical form as the reference medicinal product, and whose bioequivalence with the reference medicinal product has been demonstrated by appropriate bioavailability studies.


Στην Ελλάδα βρισκόμαστε αντιμέτωποι με τον μύθο ότι *τα γενόσημα φάρμακα* έχουν μειωμένη θεραπευτική αξία από τα αντίστοιχα πρωτότυπά τους, *τα ονομάζουν υποτιμητικά «φασόν»*. Με αποτέλεσμα ενώ είμαστε χώρα παραγωγής γενόσημων φαρμάκων να ανέρχονται μόλις στο 12% της συνολικής κατανάλωσης και τα προϊόντα των πολυεθνικών εταιρειών πάνω από το 80%.
http://nosfar.blogspot.com/2010/01/blog-post_21.html​


----------



## sarant (Feb 21, 2012)

Με τη φασαρία που γίνεται τον τελευταίο καιρό για τα γενόσημα φάρμακα ο όρος πήρε τέτοια δημοσιότητα που μπορούμε να πούμε ότι καταξιώθηκε οριστικά. Δεν ήταν έτσι παλιότερα, μέχρι πρόσφατα θυμάμαι καλές δακτυλογράφους να γράφουν *γενώσιμα. 

Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο νεολογισμός πιστώνεται στην ΕΛΕΤΟ ή στους μεταφραστές της ΕΕ.

Αλήθεια, πλάστηκε από το γένος και το σήμα; Ή....;


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2012)

Η ΕΛΕΤΟ, απ' όσο ξέρω, μένει πιστή στην αντιστοιχία _generic <> γένιος_. Δεν ξέρω αν ασχολείται καν με φάρμακα.


----------



## sarant (Feb 22, 2012)

Έχεις δίκιο, δεν είναι τομέας τους -άλλοι έχουν τα γένια και τα χτένια :)


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 23, 2012)

Πριν καθιερωθεί το "γενόσημα" τα λέγαμε και "αντίγραφα φάρμακα", και ακόμα χρησιμοποιείται αυτός ο όρος ως επεξήγηση του "γενόσημα". Ωστόσο, στο blog του Σαραντ (σχόλιο 16) αναφέρθηκε ότι το "γενόσημα" έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ήδη το 1984, σε υπουργική απόφαση. Η Πανελλήνια Ένωση Φαρμακοβιομηχανίας προτιμά να τα λέει "ουσιωδώς όμοια φάρμακα", αν και δεν ξέρω πόσο παλιά είναι η σελίδα αυτή, ενώ ο ΕΟΦ τα λέει απαρέγκλιτα "γενόσημα".


----------



## Themis (Feb 24, 2012)

sarant said:


> Αλήθεια, πλάστηκε από το γένος και το σήμα; Ή....;


Μπορούμε βέβαια να υποθέσουμε ότι βοηθήθηκε από την ύπαρξη λέξεων όπως κακόσημος κτλ. και βασίστηκε σε ανασημασιοδότηση (σήμα=brand). Δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα για το θέμα, αλλά, αν ήταν να ποντάρω, θα έλεγα ότι μάλλον πλάστηκε από το ... proprietary. Είναι η μόνη λογική διαδικασία που μπορώ να υποθέσω:

1) Για να αποδώσουμε το generic σκεφτόμαστε τι το διακρίνει από το proprietary. Απάντηση: το brand, το εμπορικό σήμα.
2) Οι δυσκολίες στην απόδοση της έννοιας του generic σήματος, μας οδηγούν στο αντίθετό του. Τι είδους σήμα έχει το proprietary προϊόν; Απάντηση (μεταξύ άλλων ίσως): ιδιόκτητο (μια ιδέα την οποία συνεχώς υποβάλλει η λέξη proprietary).
3) Τα ζεύγη τύπου ιδιόκτητο/κοινόκτητο ή ιδιόχρηστο/κοινόχρηστο μας βάζουν σε σκέψεις. Και η αναζήτηση σε λεξικό (πιθανώς στο Λίντελ-Σκοτ) αποκαλύπτει ότι υπάρχει λέξη ιδιόσημος (κι ας σήμαινε "ο έχων ιδίαν σημασίαν").
4) Μήπως κοινόσημο λοιπόν; Όχι, δεν πρόκειται για "κοινό" σήμα. Άσε που καλό είναι να θυμίζει το generic. Αν κυριολεκτήσουμε, πρόκειται για σήμα "γένους" (βλ. Ρογήρο, ποστ #23 στο μπλογκ του Σαραντάκου). Άρα, γιατί όχι γενόσημο;

Όλα αυτά μου φαίνονται λογικά, αλλά ποτέ δεν έχω δει να γίνεται λόγος για ιδιόσημο φάρμακο... Και πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω πώς προέκυψε στην πραγματικότητα το γενόσημο.

Υ.Γ. Όταν άνοιξα το μπλογκ του Σαραντάκου είχε ήδη απάνω από 200 ποστ, κάτι που ξεπερνούσε εμφανώς τον διαθέσιμο χρόνο μου. Ίσως να υπάρχουν εκεί κι άλλα στοιχεία ή ιδέες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2012)

Τι μας έχει ο Πετρουλάκης στη σημερινή Καθημερινή;


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 3, 2012)

Στα "Νέα" σήμερα ο καθηγητής Μπαμπινιώτης αναφέρθηκε στα γενόσημα. Δεν βρήκα άλλη αναφορά του στο Διαδίκτυο για το θέμα αυτό κι ούτε μπόρεσα να βρω το αρθράκι του στην εφημερίδα. Κατακεραυνώνει τον όρο _γενόσημο _με κύριο επιχείρημα ότι δεν έχει το χαρακτηριστικό της δηλωτικότητας. Προτιμά άλλους όρους όπως _ομοιοδραστικό _ (πρώτο) ή _αντιτυπικό_ αν δεν κάνω λάθος και κάποιον άλλο που δεν θυμάμαι (δεν έχω την εφημερίδα, είμαι λαθραναγνώστης!). Εν γένει συμφωνώ με τον καθηγητή και μ' αρέσει πολύ το _ομοιοδραστικό_. Αλλά είναι λίγο αργά πια αφού τα ΜΜΕ μάλλον νομιμοποίησαν το _γενόσημο_. Εδώ τίθεται το ερώτημα που είναι τελευταίως της μοδός : το νόμιμο είναι και ηθικό σωστό;


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2012)

Το καθιερωμένο είναι σωστό, και δεν πά' να γέρνει, να είναι ανορθόγραφο, ανιστόρητο ή αδιαφανές — εκτός αν ο αντίπαλος έχει τους ορθοπαιδικούς με το μέρος του. :)

Πρέπει πάντως να το βρούμε το σημείωμα των Νέων.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 3, 2012)

Πώς εκφράζει άποψη ο Μπαμπινιώτης για τόσο εξειδικευμένη ορολογία; Αφού -όπως φαίνεται από τις προτάσεις του- δεν ξέρει τι είναι τα γενόσημα, πώς αποφασίζει να βγει και να καταδικάσει τον όρο; Διαλέγει δύο όρους στην τύχη και τους προτείνει ως καλύτερους, χωρίς να έχει ιδέα για το τι θα σήμαιναν αυτοί για έναν ειδικό του κλάδου στον οποίο αναφέρεται; Πώς προτείνει το _ομοιοδραστικό_, όταν φάρμακα με _όμοια δράση_ μπορεί να είναι φάρμακα με άλλη σύσταση, άλλη δραστική ουσία, κατοχυρωμένα ή μη; Πώς προτείνει το _αντιτυπικό_ όταν λέξεις όπως "τυπικό" και "άτυπο" στη φαρμακολογία έχουν πολύ συγκεκριμένη έννοια - δεν καταλαβαίνει τι σύγχυση θα προκαλούσε αυτός ο όρος; Το ότι είναι αυθεντία στην ελληνική γλώσσα δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να έχει άποψη και για εξειδικευμένους όρους - ας φρόντιζε να μάθει σε τι αναφέρεται ο όρος πριν βγει να μιλήσει!


----------



## jmanveda (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/generic

Δείτε προέλευση και παραδείγματα. Ελληνική μετάφραση στο τέλος βέβαια άσχετη με φάρμακα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 3, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Πώς εκφράζει άποψη ο Μπαμπινιώτης για τόσο εξειδικευμένη ορολογία; Αφού -όπως φαίνεται από τις προτάσεις του- δεν ξέρει τι είναι τα γενόσημα, πώς αποφασίζει να βγει και να καταδικάσει τον όρο; Διαλέγει δύο όρους στην τύχη και τους προτείνει ως καλύτερους, χωρίς να έχει ιδέα για το τι θα σήμαιναν αυτοί για έναν ειδικό του κλάδου στον οποίο αναφέρεται; Πώς προτείνει το _ομοιοδραστικό_, όταν φάρμακα με _όμοια δράση_ μπορεί να είναι φάρμακα με άλλη σύσταση, άλλη δραστική ουσία, κατοχυρωμένα ή μη; Πώς προτείνει το _αντιτυπικό_ όταν λέξεις όπως "τυπικό" και "άτυπο" στη φαρμακολογία έχουν πολύ συγκεκριμένη έννοια - δεν καταλαβαίνει τι σύγχυση θα προκαλούσε αυτός ο όρος; Το ότι είναι αυθεντία στην ελληνική γλώσσα δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να έχει άποψη και για εξειδικευμένους όρους - ας φρόντιζε να μάθει σε τι αναφέρεται ο όρος πριν βγει να μιλήσει!




Το 'χει αυτό ο Μπαμπινιώτης. Παρότι πανεπιστημιακός καθηγητής, δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σχέση με την επιστημονική μεθοδολογία και τις συμβάσεις της.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 3, 2012)

Τα "Νέα" ανεβάσανε το άρθρο του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη:
http://www.tanea.gr/gnomes/?aid=4699178


----------



## sarant (Mar 4, 2012)

Πείτε με προκατειλημμένο, αλλά το άρθρο του Μπαμπινιώτη μού έκανε κάκιστη εντύπωση. Πρώτον, έναν καθιερωμένο όρο δεν τον πολεμάς αν δεν υπάρχει σοβαρός λόγος -που εδώ δεν βρίσκω να υπάρχει. Δεύτερον, για κορυφαίος λεξικογράφος μας, ο Μπ. δείχνει πολύ άσκημα ρεφλέξ, αφού δημιουργεί την εντύπωση ότι τον όρο τον πληροφορήθηκε σχετικά πρόσφατα. Και δείχνει επίσης να αγνοεί ότι μνημονεύεται στη νομοθεσία μας εδώ και δεκαετίες. Τρίτον, όταν θες να πολεμήσεις έναν "υπό καθιέρωση" όρο, δεν αντιπροτείνεις δύο-τρεις, αντιπροτείνεις έναν. Τέταρτον, ο Μπ. αντιδιαστέλλει τα branded με τα generic drugs, ενώ υπάρχουν και branded generics. Και τέλος, για άλλη μια φορά σε πρόσφατο γραπτό του Μπαμπινιώτη, βλέπω σημάδια προχειρότητας στο κείμενο. Και καλά τα λάθη όπως το "ο,τιδήποτε", ας τα χρεώσουμε στον δαίμονα του τυπογραφείου (μαζί και το πρωτοτυτυπικά!). Αλλά ο τίτλος του άρθρου "Ένας ακατάληπτος γλωσσικός όρος" σας αρέσει; Μπορεί ένας όρος στο συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο να μην είναι γλωσσικός;


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 4, 2012)

Τώρα που διάβασα και την αιτιολόγηση των προτάσεών του, διαφωνώ ακόμα πιο έντονα: θεωρεί ότι το _γενόσημα_ είναι αδιαφανές, αλλά θέλει το _αντιτυπικά_ σε αντιδιαστολή με το _πρωτοτυπικά_ που ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει, αφού παντού λέγονται _πρωτότυπα_! Πριν γράψει το άρθρο του, έπρεπε να ρωτήσει δέκα ανθρώπους να του πουν τι καταλαβαίνουν με τον όρο "αντιτυπικός", και ας κρίνει μετά τη διαφάνεια κάθε λέξης.
Η τρίτη δε πρόταση, το _παράγωγα_, αναδεικνύει ακόμα περισσότερο την άγνοιά του: αφενός ο όρος _παράγωγο_ (derivative) υπάρχει ήδη στη χημεία και κατ' επέκταση στη φαρμακολογία, και αφετέρου τα γενόσημα δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση παράγωγα των πρωτότυπων, είναι το ίδιο φάρμακο!


----------



## exiled (Mar 4, 2012)

Αυτή είναι η πρώτη μου ανάρτηση σ'αυτό το φόρουμ, που το πέτυχα ακριβώς γιατί έψαχνα, στο πλαίσιο συζητήσεως σε άλλο φόρουμ, να βρω άκρη πως μας έχει προκύψει το "γενόσημα," αν και χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός (οικονομικές είναι οι σπουδές μου) το αντιλαμβάνομαι σαν σύντμηση του "με γενικό (εμπορικό) σήμα," ή κάτι τέτοιο, αφού για να έχουμε ένα τέτοιο φάρμακο, πρέπει να έχει λήξει η πατέντα της δραστικής ουσίας.

Ψάχνοντάς το, ίσως να πρέπει κάποιος να δει και λίγη φαρμακευτική τεχνολογία, να καταλάβει για τι πράγμα μιλάμε και μετά να καταλήξουμε στην κατάλληλη λέξη. Για το πως παρασκευάζονται, τι περιέχουν κλπ τα φάρμακα, κατατοπιστικότατο βρήκα αυτό εδώ το pdf ειδικά για τα χάπια 

Αύριο θα δω κι εγώ τη συζήτηση στο φόρουμ του Σαραντάκου... μ'ενδιαφέρει πολύ το θέμα :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2012)

Καλώς όρισες, Εξόριστε.

Μια μικρή επισήμανση: το γενόσημ*ο*, όχι γενόσημα (αυτός είναι ο τύπος του πληθυντικού).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2012)

Καλώς όρισες κι από μένα, Exiled. 

Δόκτορα, μάλλον εννοεί "πώς μας έχει προκύψει [ο όρος] γενόσημα [φάρμακα]", δεν το εννοούσε έτσι στον ενικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2012)

Ενδεχομένως, αλλά επειδή αμέσως μετά ο Exiled το συνδέει άμεσα με το «σήμα»... (Φυσικά, η κατάληξη -σημο προέρχεται από το σήμα.) Μικρολεπτομέρεια, αλλά ας είναι πάντως ξεκάθαρο, έτσι κι αλλιώς.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 4, 2012)

exiled said:


> Ψάχνοντάς το, ίσως να πρέπει κάποιος να δει και λίγη φαρμακευτική τεχνολογία, να καταλάβει για τι πράγμα μιλάμε και μετά να καταλήξουμε στην κατάλληλη λέξη. Για το πως παρασκευάζονται, τι περιέχουν κλπ τα φάρμακα, κατατοπιστικότατο βρήκα αυτό εδώ το pdf ειδικά για τα χάπια.


Ευχαριστούμε, Exiled! To ανεβάζω πάντως κι εδώ, επειδή εμένα ο σύνδεσμος δεν μου δούλεψε.


----------



## exiled (Mar 4, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Καλώς όρισες κι από μένα, Exiled.
> 
> Δόκτορα, μάλλον εννοεί "πώς μας έχει προκύψει [ο όρος] γενόσημα [φάρμακα]", δεν το εννοούσε έτσι στον ενικό.


Καλώς σας βρήκα.

Ανάρτηση 3:12 το ξημέρωμα Κυριακής, αρκετά βιαστικά και χωρίς ασάφειες είναι λίγο δύσκολο  :)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ενώ αναφερόμαστε στ*ο* γενόσημ*ο* φάρμακ*ο*, εγώ έχω συνέχεια στο μυαλό μου τον αγγλικό πληθυντικό "generics" και αυτό ακριβώς εννοούσα Alexandra, ευχαριστώ.

Σήμερα που το σκέπτομαι ξανά, νομίζω ότι στην ερώτηση "πως μας προέκυψε ο όρος γενόσημο φάρμακο" η καλύτερη απάντηση είναι "Camel is a racing horse designed by a committee".

Στην ερώτηση "ποιος θα ήταν ο καταλληλότερος όρος" προτιμώ την επιλογή της Πανελλήνιας Ένωσης Φαρμακοβιομηχανίας η οποία εκπροσωπεί και τους παραγωγούς τους, και επιλέγει το "ουσιωδώς όμοια φάρμακα," με μια σημείωση: με το "ουσιωδώς όμοια" εννοούν και "με την ίδια δραστική ουσία," αλλά και "με την ίδια φαρμακολογική δράση". Δύο δισκία μπορεί π.χ. να είναι εξωτερικά όμοια, να έχουν την ίδια ποσότητα δραστικής ουσίας, και το ένα είναι το "κανονικό" και το άλλο "παρατεταμένης αποδεσμεύσεως," έχοντας διαφορετικά έκδοχα. Προφανώς μιλάμε για πολύ διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους πράγματα. Αναγνωρίζω ότι η περίφραση αυτή ενδέχεται να εξυπηρετεί και εμπορικούς σκοπούς τους: το "ουσιωδώς όμοιο φάρμακο" ακούγεται πολύ πιο οικείο και καθησυχαστικό απ' ό,τι το "γενόσημο."

Στην Αγγλία πάντως που ζούσα για μερικά χρόνια, αγόραζα δισκία παρακεταμόλης και ιμπουπροφένης (οι δραστικές ουσίες του depon και του Nurofen αντίστοιχα) από το σούπερ μάρκετ, με την ιδιωτική ετικέτα (private label) του σούπερ μάρκετ (εκεί είναι πλήρως ελεύθερη η αγορά φαρμάκου και ό,τι δε χρειάζεται συνταγή μπορείς να το πάρεις από ράφι και να το βάλεις στο καλαθάκι σου). Στο ένα τρίτο της τιμής του αντιστοίχου "πρωτοτύπου" φαρμάκου, με μόνη διαφορά δεν είχαν το υμένιο που διευκολύνει την κατάποση.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 4, 2012)

exiled said:


> Στην ερώτηση "ποιος θα ήταν ο καταλληλότερος όρος" προτιμώ την επιλογή της Πανελλήνιας Ένωσης Φαρμακοβιομηχανίας η οποία εκπροσωπεί και τους παραγωγούς τους, και επιλέγει το "ουσιωδώς όμοια φάρμακα," με μια σημείωση: με το "ουσιωδώς όμοια" εννοούν και "με την ίδια δραστική ουσία," αλλά και "με την ίδια φαρμακολογική δράση".


Μπορείς όμως να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια περιγραφή (γιατί αυτό είναι ουσιαστικά η φράση "ουσιωδώς όμοια φάρμακα") για να δηλώσεις κάτι τόσο συγκεκριμένο; Για να το πω διαφορετικά, όσο διαφέρουν οι όροι _generic drugs_ και _essentially similar drugs_ στα Αγγλικά, άλλο τόσο διαφέρει το "γενόσημα" από το "ουσιωδώς όμοια φάρμακα". Σκέψου επίσης ότι η φράση "ουσιωδώς όμοια φάρμακα" ήδη σημαίνει κάτι: αν την πεις σε έναν αδαή, θα σου απαντήσει "Α! δηλαδή παρόμοια" και θα πρέπει μετά να διευκρινίσεις τι εννοείς.



exiled said:


> Σήμερα που το σκέπτομαι ξανά, νομίζω ότι στην ερώτηση "πως μας προέκυψε ο όρος γενόσημο φάρμακο" η καλύτερη απάντηση είναι "Camel is a racing horse designed by a committee".


:-D :-D :-D
Καλωσήρθες και από εμένα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2012)

Από τα _ουσιωδώς όμοια φάρμακα_ θα μπορούσαν να προκύψουν τα _*ουσιόμοια*_ φάρμακα. Τώρα πια όμως είναι μάλλον αργά.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 4, 2012)

Καλό είναι αυτό, μπορεί να ερμηνευτεί και ως "με όμοια (δραστική) ουσία"!


----------



## exiled (Mar 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από τα ουσιωδώς όμοια φάρμακα θα μπορούσαν να προκύψουν τα ουσιόμοια φάρμακα. Τώρα πια όμως είναι μάλλον αργά.


Το πρόβλημα με το "ουσιόμοια" είναι ότι μάλλον θα εννοηθεί "με όμοια δραστική ουσία", και έχω αντιπαράδειγμα ήδη, ενώ είναι σχεδόν δεδομένο ότι τα "πρωτότυπα" από τα "αντίγραφα" θα διαφέρουν στα έκδοχα, οπότε δεν είναι "όμοια σε όλες τις ουσίες που περιέχουν".



dharvatis said:


> Μπορείς όμως να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια περιγραφή (γιατί αυτό είναι ουσιαστικά η φράση "ουσιωδώς όμοια φάρμακα") για να δηλώσεις κάτι τόσο συγκεκριμένο; Για να το πω διαφορετικά, όσο διαφέρουν οι όροι _generic drugs_ και _essentially similar drugs_ στα Αγγλικά, άλλο τόσο διαφέρει το "γενόσημα" από το "ουσιωδώς όμοια φάρμακα". Σκέψου επίσης ότι η φράση "ουσιωδώς όμοια φάρμακα" ήδη σημαίνει κάτι: αν την πεις σε έναν αδαή, θα σου απαντήσει "Α! δηλαδή παρόμοια" και θα πρέπει μετά να διευκρινίσεις τι εννοείς.


Ενώ τώρα του λες "γενόσημα" και δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτε, και μάλλον το φοβάται κιόλας. Δε νομίζω ότι θα βρούμε άκρη έτσι.

Οπότε λέω να πάμε στα ακόμα πιο βασικά. Να πάμε στο πως προέκυψε το "generic medicinal products" στην αγγλική. 

Για το generic βλέπω στο Oxford Universal Dictionary (έχω την έκδοση του 73): Belonging to a genus or class; applied to a genus or class; applied to a large group or class of objects; general (opp. to special or specific).

Δε βοηθά και πολύ.

Κοιτώντας το generic σε online λεξικά, βλέπουμε εδώ (ως μη ειδικός δεν ξέρω πόσο αξιόπιστο είναι)


> adjective Also, ge·ner·i·cal.
> 1. of, applicable to, or referring to all the members of a genus, class, group, or kind; general.
> 2. of, pertaining to, or noting a genus, especially in biology.
> 3. (of a word) applicable or referring to both men and women: a generic pronoun.
> ...



Νομίζω ότι είναι στην αγγλική είναι η σημασία 4 που μας ενδιαφέρει (το 6, ακόμα και αν δεν ήταν ουσιαστικό, δεν μας έκανε. Τα generics φέρουν σήμα).

Επιλέγοντας το 4, εύκολα μια επιτροπή, με τις ιδιατερότητες που το "designed by a committee" έχει, καταλήγει στο "γενόσημο φάρμακο" σαν απόδοση του "generic medicinal product" (και, να προσθέσω την "κακία" μου, ειδικά αν είχε και δικηγόρο στη σύνθεσή της).

Αλλά εμείς, αναζητούμε μία λέξη που να περιγράφει τη σχέση του "αντιγράφου" με το "πρωτότυπο" ως προς τη δραστική ουσία και να τονίζει ότι είναι βιοϊσοδυναμα, το "ουσιωδώς όμοια" (ουχί όμως ομοούσια :) ) σε μία λέξη, που να μην είναι και σιδηρόδρομος. Κάνω κάπου λάθος;

Δύσκολα πράγματα. Πάω για ύπνο.

Καλή σας νύκτα.

exiled


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2012)

Μια και είπατε για OED:

*c.* _spec._ designating a drug name specially given in order that it may be freely used without legal restriction (esp. pharmacopœias), in contrast to the brand names of particular suppliers; also applied to a product sold under such a name. 

1953 _Chem. & Engin. News_ 7 Dec. 5117/1 The problem of applying to chemicals short names of a type called variously ‘generic’, ‘nonproprietary’, and ‘coined common’ is becoming increasingly important.    1973 _Sci. Amer._ Sept. 161/2 The general public is aware of and concerned about such issues as‥the debate over brand-name v. generic-name prescription writing.    _Ibid_. 161/3 Ethical pharmaceuticals are‥subdivided into brand-name and generic products. [...]

«In contrast to the brand names» λέει στον ορισμό, και στο παράδειγμα του 1973 «subdivided into brand-name and generic products». Αν θέλαμε καλή παρέα στα _επώνυμα_ φάρμακα, θα μπορούσαμε να ονομάσουμε τα generic _γενώνυμα_ φάρμακα, αυτά που έχουν το όνομα του γένους. Αλλά τώρα τα έχουμε ονομάσει _γενόσημα_ και έτσι τα ξέρουν ήδη όλοι. Μπήκα στο φαρμακείο της γειτονιάς μας χτες και τους ζήτησα εχινάτσια. «Αλλά θέλω να 'ναι γενόσημη» τους είπα. Η λέξη θα μπει και στα ανέκδοτα και στις επιθεωρήσεις. Μπορεί να είναι αδιαφανής, που λέει ο καθηγητής, αλλά όλοι θα ξέρουν τι σημαίνει — περίπου.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2012)

exiled said:


> ιμπουπροφένη


ιβουπροφαίνη :)


----------



## Earion (Mar 5, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Κάπου είδα ένα επίθετο «ουσιόμοια». 
Α! από τον Δόκτορα. 
Σε καλό μονοπάτι είναι η σκέψη, αλλά υπάρχει εδώ και αιώνες το «ομ*ο*ούσια».
Που, όπως όλοι ξέρουμε, απέχει παρασάγγες (και με τη βούλα οικουμενικών συνόδων) από το «ομ*οι*ούσια».


----------



## VickyN (Mar 5, 2012)

Λουκούμι το πιντιέφ - σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ και τους δύο.

Εγώ θυμάμαι ότι παλιά τα γράφαμε αντίγραφα και όλοι καταλάβαιναν τι σημαίνει. 
Σε προφορικό λόγο λέγαμε ότι έχει λήξει η πατέντα και πάλι όλοι καταλάβαιναν. 
Κι όταν λέω όλοι εννοώ όσοι ασχολούνταν τη δεκατεία του '90 με αυτά, δηλαδή οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες και οι γιατροί.

Ένα ωραίο πρωί μου είπαν ότι από δω και μπρος θα τα λέμε "ουσιωδώς όμοια". Το βρήκα σαφές και κομψό και μου άρεσε πολύ.

Και το "γενόσημα" είναι σύντομο και επίσης μου αρέσει - αλλά το πρόβλημα που βλέπω είναι ότι πρόκειται πλέον για καμμένο χαρτί. 
Ας πούμε, με όλον τον ντόρο που γίνεται η μαμά μου δεν υπάρ-χει περίπτωση να πάρει γενόσημο, κι ας την πληρώνουν. 
Ό,τι και να λέω εγώ, με κοιτάζει με ύφος "καλά - τραγούδα".


----------



## sarant (Mar 5, 2012)

Νομίζω πως τα γενόσημα έχουν καρακαθιερωθεί, με όλον αυτό τον θόρυβο -κι αν έχουν στιγματιστεί στο μυαλό πολλών (κυρίως των ηλικιωμένων), τόσο το χειρότερο -για να μην πω "ακόμα καλύτερα". Άλλωστε η άγονη προσπάθεια του exiled πιο πάνω, είναι εύγλωττη. 

Παρέμπ, πρόλαβα να ακούσω και χαρακτηρισμό, μιας μητέρας με δυο γιους, τον καλό και τον "κακό", που παραπονιόταν στη γειτόνισσα. 
-- Θα με στείλει στον τάφο αυτός ο γιος μου.
-- Ο Μιχάλης; (= ο καλός)
-- Όχι, ο άλλος, ο γενόσημος!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2012)

exiled said:


> Ενώ τώρα του λες "γενόσημα" και δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτε, και μάλλον το φοβάται κιόλας. Δε νομίζω ότι θα βρούμε άκρη έτσι.


Θα ήθελα να σημειώσω απλώς ότι ο όρος είναι σαφής έτσι όπως έχει καθιερωθεί. Το ότι κάποιοι φοβούνται να πάρουν γενόσημα (ενώ π.χ. δεν ανησυχούν για τόσες γενιές φαντάρων που παίρνουν μόνο γενόσημα) δεν σχετίζεται με τον όρον αυτόν καθαυτόν, αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου οφείλεται στην αρνητική διαφήμιση που έχει γίνει, κυρίως από τους φαρμοκοποιούς.

Επειδή θα ήταν καλό να παραμείνει το νήμα γλωσσικό, αν υπάρξουν παρατηρήσεις επί του δεύτερου σκέλους θα τις μεταφέρω στο πολιτικό φόρουμ.


----------



## Themis (Mar 5, 2012)

Ένα τεξτάκι από το σημερινό Protagon επιβεβαιώνει την καθιέρωση του όρου:


> 'Οπως έχει αποδειχθεί, το ΠΑΣΟΚ είναι γενόσημο της Νέας Δημοκρατίας, αλλά και το αντίθετο. Κοινώς την ίδια δραστική ουσία χρησιμοποιούν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2012)

Palavra, αυτό λέγεται «teetering on the thin line between what might be considered a linguistic comment and a political comment». :)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2012)

:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 5, 2012)

Κλείνω τον κύκλο του επιχειρήματος της Παλάβρας και το επαναφέρω στα γλωσσικά λέγοντας ότι, ακριβώς λόγω της δυσφημιστικής εκστρατείας των φαρμακοβιομηχανιών, το κοινό έχει αντιπαθήσει και τον ίδιο τον όρο - όπως φαίνεται από τα υπόλοιπα σχόλια (πλην του yours truly) στο αρθράκι του Μπαμπινιώτη. Νομίζω στο protagon διάβασα ότι κυκλοφορούν πλέον και spam e-mail με καταστροφολογικά μηνύματα για τα γενόσημα!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2012)

Και γενικότερα για το _generic _εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3452-generic.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2012)

sarant said:


> Πείτε με προκατειλημμένο, αλλά το άρθρο του Μπαμπινιώτη μού έκανε κάκιστη εντύπωση. Πρώτον, έναν καθιερωμένο όρο δεν τον πολεμάς αν δεν υπάρχει σοβαρός λόγος -που εδώ δεν βρίσκω να υπάρχει. Δεύτερον, για κορυφαίος λεξικογράφος μας, ο Μπ. δείχνει πολύ άσκημα ρεφλέξ, αφού δημιουργεί την εντύπωση ότι τον όρο τον πληροφορήθηκε σχετικά πρόσφατα. Και δείχνει επίσης να αγνοεί ότι μνημονεύεται στη νομοθεσία μας εδώ και δεκαετίες. Τρίτον, όταν θες να πολεμήσεις έναν "υπό καθιέρωση" όρο, δεν αντιπροτείνεις δύο-τρεις, αντιπροτείνεις έναν. Τέταρτον, ο Μπ. αντιδιαστέλλει τα branded με τα generic drugs, ενώ υπάρχουν και branded generics. Και τέλος, για άλλη μια φορά σε πρόσφατο γραπτό του Μπαμπινιώτη, βλέπω σημάδια προχειρότητας στο κείμενο. Και καλά τα λάθη όπως το "ο,τιδήποτε", ας τα χρεώσουμε στον δαίμονα του τυπογραφείου (μαζί και το πρωτοτυτυπικά!). Αλλά ο τίτλος του άρθρου "Ένας ακατάληπτος γλωσσικός όρος" σας αρέσει; Μπορεί ένας όρος στο συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο να μην είναι γλωσσικός;


Έχοντας πάρει προχτές στα χέρια μου το ΛΝΕΓ (2012), το δεύτερο πράγμα που έκανα (το πρώτο ήταν τα δω το _τραυώ_) ήταν το να επιβεβαιώσω αυτό που φοβόμουν πως θα ίσχυε: το ότι, δηλαδή, δεν λημματογραφείται η λέξη _γενόσημος_.

Οπότε, μετά τον sarant πείτε με κι εμένα κακό, αλλά έχω την ακόλουθη αίσθηση σχετικά με το γιατί ο κος λεξικογράφος-καθηγητής-υπουργός ένιωσε τόσο έντονα την ανάγκη να πολεμήσει τόσο σφοδρά έναν τόσο καθιερωμένο όρο και μάλιστα χάνοντας τόσο και τον αυτοέλεγχό του (γεγονός που αποδεικνύεται από την προχειρότητα που εκπέμπει ο πολεμικός του):

Η λέξη _γενόσημος_ είναι πια στα στόματα όλων, και το ΛΝΕΓ (2012) είναι —τουλάχιστον μέχρι να βγει, όταν τελικά βγει, το Χρηστικό της Ακαδημίας— το μείζον λεξικογραφικό γεγονός στην Ελλάδα. Επομένως είναι πολύ λογικό κι αναμενόμενο όλοι οι δημοσιογράφοι —που 'χουν λάβει φυσικά και τα δελτία τύπου για το νέο ΛΝΕΓ και θα 'ναι και στην παρουσίασή του— ν' ανατρέξουν σ' αυτό για να διαβάσουν τα γλωσσικά και ετυμολογικά περί _γενοσήμου_. Και ω τι απογοήτευση, η τόσο κοινότατη πλέον λέξη (και με προϊστορία δεκαετιών) θα είναι αθησαύριστη στο κατά δήλωσή του «εγκυρότερο λεξικό» και «με τον μεγαλύτερο πλούτο λέξεων»;! Ζαμέ! Οπότε τι κάνει ο προδραστικός κος Μπαμπινιώτης; Απλούστατα, διαγράφει με μια μονοκοντυλιά τη λέξη _γενόσημος _επειδή είναι τάχατες «ακατάληπτη και παροδηγητική», αποσιωπά την εκτεταμένη χρήση της (την οποία θα 'πρεπε να είχε ήδη αντιληφθεί εδώ και χρόνια) — κι έτσι τελικά επιχειρεί επί της ουσίας να αθωώσει την 4η και όλως πρόσφατη έκδοση του λεξικού του που δεν περιέχει τον όρο.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 22, 2012)

Εύλογο και εύστοχο! Ο Υπουργός Θρησκευμάτων έχει ήδη επιδείξει χαρακτηριστικά γνωρίσματα πολιτικού!


----------



## sarant (Mar 22, 2012)

Λοιπόν, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί -αλλά ταιριάζει!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2012)

Ο βασικότερος λόγος που ταιριάζει ένα τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο έχει να κάνει με τη συγκυρία: Αν η λέξη _γενόσημος _εμφανιζόταν τόσο δυναμικά στο προσκήνιο έστω μισό χρόνο νωρίτερα, τότε κανείς δεν θα κατηγορούσε το ΛΝΕΓ (τελευταία έκδοση: 2008) για την έλλειψη, επειδή όλοι θα το θεωρούσαν καινοφανέστατο όρο — ο δε κ. Μπαμπινιώτης θα είχε τη δυνατότητα να προλάβει την 4η έκδοση του λεξικού του (καταθέτοντας και τις σχετικές ενστάσεις του ή όχι, αδιάφορο — πάντως δεν θα απειλούνταν η περί της “πληρότητας & εγκυρότητας” εικόνα τού ΛΝΕΓ). Όμως την ώρα ακριβώς που γινόταν χαμός με τα γενόσημα στην ελληνική κοινωνία, ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης γνώριζε πολύ καλά πως η τελευταία έκδοση του λεξικού του είχε πάρει πλέον ανεπιστρεπτί τον δρόμο προς το τυπογραφείο — και η mot de résistance έλειπε...


----------



## ChicGal (Mar 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ο βασικότερος λόγος που ταιριάζει ένα τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο έχει να κάνει με τη συγκυρία: Αν η λέξη _γενόσημος _εμφανιζόταν τόσο δυναμικά στο προσκήνιο έστω μισό χρόνο νωρίτερα, τότε κανείς δεν θα κατηγορούσε το ΛΝΕΓ (τελευταία έκδοση: 2008) για την έλλειψη, επειδή όλοι θα το θεωρούσαν καινοφανέστατο όρο — ο δε κ. Μπαμπινιώτης θα είχε τη δυνατότητα να προλάβει την 4η έκδοση του λεξικού του (καταθέτοντας και τις σχετικές ενστάσεις του ή όχι, αδιάφορο — πάντως δεν θα απειλούνταν η περί της “πληρότητας & εγκυρότητας” εικόνα τού ΛΝΕΓ). Όμως την ώρα ακριβώς που γινόταν χαμός με τα γενόσημα στην ελληνική κοινωνία, ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης γνώριζε πολύ καλά πως η τελευταία έκδοση του λεξικού του είχε πάρει πλέον ανεπιστρεπτί τον δρόμο προς το τυπογραφείο — και η mot de résistance έλειπε...



The more I read your rationale, Zazula, the more I agree with it. Still, the good professor seems to have shot himself in the foot either way. Instead of having us assume that he left the entry out through ignorance, he'd much rather have us believe that he did so because he did not like it. Which, to me, is even worse. His job as a lexicographer is to compile and record; not to prescribe by proscribing entries that happen not to have tickled his fancy. Yikes!


----------



## Earion (Mar 28, 2012)

Που δείχνει ολοκάθαρα πως έχει παρέλθει ο καιρός των έντυπων λεξικών. Το λεγόμενο ότι "την επομένη της εκτύπωσής του ένα έντυπο λεξικό (ή εγκυκλοπαίδεια) είναι, τουλάχιστον σε κάτι, ξεπερασμένο" είναι αλήθεια. Να περάσουν όλα στο Διαδίκτυο. Και του Μπαμπινιώτη και του Βοσταντζόγλου.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 28, 2012)

Γιατί, το ΛΚΝ που 'χει περάσει στο διαδίκτυο το βλέπεις εσύ να ενημερώνεται με νεολογισμούς; Και, μην ξεχνάς, ότι το ΚΕΓ το πληρώνουμε οι φορολογούμενοι (οπότε θα 'πρεπε να ενημερώνεται διαρκώς!), ενώ τα λεξικά τού Κέντρου κι όλα τ' άλλα αποτελούν εμπορικές εκδόσεις που έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να τις εκμεταλλεύεται όπως θεωρεί καλύτερο ο εκάστοτε κάτοχος των δικαιωμάτων τους.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2012)

Από το Ορόγραμμα 104:

*generic drugs *=> *γενόσημα φάρμακα;*
.
Από την *Κατερίνα Ζερίτη*, μέλος του ΓΕΣΥ, τέθηκε υπόψη του ΓΕΣΥ το άρθρο του καθηγητή *Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη *«Ενας ακατάληπτος γλωσσικός όρος» σχετικά με τον όρο *γενόσημα φάρμακα*, όπου επισημαίνεται η ακαταλληλότητα του όρου και προτείνεται βελτίωσή του. Οι αποδόσεις που προτείνονται είναι: *ομοιοδραστικά φάρμακα*, *αντιτυπικά φάρμακα *ή *παράγωγα φάρμακα*.
.
Κατά την συζήτηση των υποψήφιων όρων στο ΓΕΣΥ, επισημάνθηκε ότι:

Ο όρος *ομοιοδραστικά φάρμακα *είναι ακατάλληλος γιατί τα φάρμακα αυτά δεν έχουν (*παρ*)*όμοια δράση *με τα «πρωτότυπα / πρωτοτυπικά» _ονοματοσημασμένα φάρμακα _(branded drugs), αλλά έχουν *ακριβώς την ίδια δράση *(την ίδια _δραστική ουσία_).
Ο όρος *παράγωγα φάρμακα *είναι, επίσης, ακατάλληλος γιατί αυτά *δεν παράγονται *από τα πρωτότυπα / πρωτοτυπικά με κάποια διεργασία, δηλαδή η σχέση τους δεν είναι «_πρωτότυπο – παράγωγο_» όπως π.χ. στην γλωσσολογία (_πρωτότυπη λέξη – παράγωγη λέξη_).
Ο όρος *αντιτυπικά φάρμακα *θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί, γιατί πράγματι η σχέση τους με τα «πρωτοτυπικά» είναι σχέση πρωτοτύπου – αντιτύπου (ως προς την _δραστική ουσία_).
.
Επειδή ο όρος *γενόσημα φάρμακα *είναι ήδη καθιερωμένος στην φαρμακολογία, το ΓΕΣΥ θεωρεί δύσκολη την αντικατάστασή του.
.
Σε περίπτωση, όμως, που οι ειδικοί του θεματικού πεδίου θελήσουν να τον αλλάξουν, η απόδοση *αντιτυπικά φάρμακα *είναι κατάλληλη, για να χρησιμοποιείται σε αντιδιαστολή με τα *πρωτοτυπικά φάρμακα*.
.
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ – Με αυστηρή ορολογική θεώρηση ένα συγκεκριμένο *generic drug *δεν είναι *γένος *ενός *branded drug*, αλλά και τα δύο είναι *είδη *του ίδιου γένους, υπακούουν δηλαδή στην ίδια _προδιαγραφή γένους _(ως προς την δραστική ουσία). Απλώς το *branded drug *έχει κατοχυρώσει την σύνθεση και το εμπορικό όνομά του και, επομένως, υπακούει επιπλέον και στην συγκεκριμένη _προδιαγραφή είδους_.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 16, 2012)

Διαφωνώ και με τον όρο _αντιτυπικά_ γιατί δεν είναι εμφανής η αντιδιαστολή με τα *πρωτότυπα* (ο μόνος που τα είπε ποτέ _πρωτοτυπικά_ ήταν ο Μπαμπινιώτης - και τα 78 ευρήματα στο Google είναι αναπαραγωγές του άρθρου του). Γιατί δεν πρότεινε ποτέ κανείς το _αντίτυπα φάρμακα_; Είναι σχεδόν συνώνυμο του *αντίγραφο*, που χρησιμοποιείται ήδη, και έχει σαφέστερη σύνδεση με το *πρωτότυπο*.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2012)

Εκτός του ότι συμφωνώ με το ζεύγος _πρωτότυπος - αντίτυπος_, έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο μέσος άνθρωπος δεν θα σκεφτεί το _αντίτυπο_ όταν θα ακούσει _αντιτυπικά_, αλλά το αντίθετο τού _τυπικά_, κάτι σαν _μη τυπικά_.


----------



## cougr (Jun 16, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Γιατί δεν πρότεινε ποτέ κανείς το _αντίτυπα φάρμακα_;



Το είχα σκεφτεί κάποτε αλλά σύντομα συνειδητοποίησα ότι ίσως θα ταίριαζε καλύτερα ως μετάφραση των copy drugs


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2013)

Ασυνήθιστα πράγματα! Το άρθρο του κ. Μπαμπινιώτη για τα γενόσημα (που αναφέρθηκε σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα και μπορείτε να διαβάσετε στα Νέα) έχει περάσει με ελάχιστες αλλαγές σε πλαίσιο της Γ΄ έκδοσης του _Λεξικού για το σχολείο και το γραφείο_, όπως βλέπουμε στο δείγμα σελίδων που βρίσκεται εδώ. Γράφει:

*γενόσημα φάρμακα: πρόβλημα ορολογίας*. 
Κοντά στα _πρωτότυπα_ (ή ακριβέστερα _πρωτοτυπικά_) φάρμακα (χαρακτηρισμός που ισχύει για ορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα), τα φάρμακα που φέρουν ορισμένη εμπορική επωνυμία, κοντά δηλ. στα _επώνυμα_ φάρμακα ("branded drugs"), υπάρχουν και τα generic drugs, που έχουν την ίδια δραστική ουσία, αλλά όχι και την ίδια εμπορική επωνυμία, αφού παράγονται από άλλες φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες.
Αυτά τα ταυτόσημα (identical) ως προς τη δραστική θεραπευτική ουσία φάρμακα που ανήκουν στην ίδια γενική κατηγορία, στην ίδια έννοια γένους (generic) ονομάστηκαν (από κάποιους) *γενό-σημα*, σαν να σημαίνουν γένος και όχι (εμπορικό) _είδος_ φαρμάκου. Ωστόσο, μια ονομασία δεν κρίνεται από το σκεπτικό που οδήγησε στο πλάσιμό της, αλλά από τη δηλωτική ικανότητά της, από τη δηλωτικότητα και τη διαφάνεια που έχει γλωσσικά, ώστε να γίνεται αντιληπτή από τους απλούς χρήστες. Αυτό δεν ισχύει με τον όρο _γενόσημο_. Ο όρος αυτός είναι κρυπτικός, παρασυνδέεται με γένεση ή και γέννηση πραγμάτων και καταλήγει στο να είναι σκοτεινός, ακατάληπτος και παροδηγητικός. Να διερωτώνται και να ρωτούν όλοι τι σημαίνει.. Τα εν λόγω φάρμακα –σύμφωνα με την αντίθεσή τους προς τα _πρωτότυπα_ ή _πρωτοτυπικά_ και βάσει τής ίδιας _δραστικής_ ουσίας που περιέχουν– είναι προτιμότερο να ονομαστούν *ομοιοδραστικά* (αφού έχουν την _ίδια δραστική ουσία_). Θα μπορούσαν επίσης να ονομαστούν και *αντιτυπικά* (κατ' αντίθεση προς τα _πρωτοτυπικά_).

Νομίζω ότι έχει σχολιαστεί η παρέμβαση. Η εμφάνιση του σημειώματος σε σελίδα του σχολικού λεξικού θα πρέπει να σχολιαστεί σε άλλο νήμα.


----------



## stathis (Apr 23, 2019)

Μίνι γκάλοπ:
_των γεν*ό*σημων_ ή _των γενοσ*ή*μων_;
(όταν είναι σε θέση ουσιαστικού)


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2019)

Αν πεις «γενοσήμων», δεν θα έπρεπε να μπορεί κανείς να σου την πει. Τώρα ακόμα.


----------



## stathis (Apr 23, 2019)

Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα...


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2019)

nickel said:


> Αν πεις «γενοσήμων», δεν θα έπρεπε να μπορεί κανείς να σου την πει. Τώρα ακόμα.



Καλό Πάσχα!
Εννοώ ότι όλα αυτά τα *ουσιαστικά* εξακολουθούν να κατεβάζουν τον τόνο στη γενική πτώση του πληθυντικού (π.χ. _γραμματοσήμων, ενσήμων, ευσήμων, οροσήμων, παρασήμων, χαρτοσήμων_). Σε κάποια απ' αυτά υπάρχουν ουκ ολίγα ευρήματα με ακατέβαστο τόνο (π.χ. χαρτόσημων), αλλά όχι αρκετά ώστε να επιβάλλουν νέα δεδομένα. Δεν ξέρω για το απώτερο μέλλον. Προς το παρόν, πάντως, θα διόρθωνα ένα _γενόσημων_ σε _γενοσήμων_ — όπως θα έλεγα «η εξέδρα των επισήμων».


----------

